# Hogtown Bayou



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I am planning on fishing a new area, hogtown bayou, over the next few weeks. Does anyone have any experience in this area that would mind telling me what depth the redfish and trout are holding and what your favorite baits for the area are. My go to is a poppin cork and live or gulp shrimp. Im not asking for all your secrets just a little direction to get me in the ballpark in a new part of the bay I havent fished before. Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckshot41 (Apr 1, 2013)

thewarhammer said:


> I am planning on fishing a new area, hogtown bayou, over the next few weeks. Does anyone have any experience in this area that would mind telling me what depth the redfish and trout are holding and what your favorite baits for the area are. My go to is a poppin cork and live or gulp shrimp. Im not asking for all your secrets just a little direction to get me in the ballpark in a new part of the bay I havent fished before. Thanks guys. :thumbsup:



Hogtown is a great area! Not a lot of people know about it! Who told you lol! I haven't been out this year but in pass kinda hard to tell we're to go! But look for patches of grass pot holes! 3-6 ft water! I always had good luck on incoming tide! If the tide is good go early and fish top water, I like Mirolures top dog or the Jr! If windy use She dog, also Mirodine work great too I like the green ones! Let me know how you do!!


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks that's a lot of good information. Does anyone know how bad the pinfish are over there right now. I'm trying to decide if buying live shrimp would be worth it. I hate when those little thirds eat my shrimp haha.:thumbsup:


----------



## Buckshot41 (Apr 1, 2013)

I went wade fishing today and there getting bad!


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks buckshot I appreciate the information.:thumbsup:


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

I've got a buddy who lives over there and casually fishes, says he catches a lot of reds but most under slot. I was thinking about heading over there myself but I'm pretty hesitant to drive almost an hour for a completely unknown area.


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I hope I can get into some of those redfish. I have only been able to get into the trout so far this year. :thumbsup:


----------

